# WiFi Extender Advice



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sup nerds, looking for advice from anyone in the know about fairly inexpensive yet reliable and fully wireless (not including power, duh) WiFi Extenders that actually work. I've been getting a lot of mixed advice on them many claiming that they are crap but I believe that varies by brand and model, and I'm sick others bitching about the dead zones on my section, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 30, 2017)

TP-Link is generally the most reliable wifi option, but you'll be better off connecting to ethernet. Even if you can't conntect to your router directly, you can connect your computer to a second router by ethernet, and then connect that router to your main router by wifi.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd go with Generic Fox's comment about TP-Link, I used their "powerline" plugs to get internet to a room with poor wifi signal, never had any issue with them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2017)

Generic Fox said:


> TP-Link is generally the most reliable wifi option, but you'll be better off connecting to ethernet. Even if you can't conntect to your router directly, you can connect your computer to a second router by ethernet, and then connect that router to your main router by wifi.


Already have a TP-LINK N600 Router, and I have old wireless modems with WPS I can use as an AP. The issue I face using that option is that the AP modem has to be wired to the device accessing it or I have to use a powerline adaptor to help boost the signal, and I might not be on the same line.

Networking has always been a weak point for me so I'm still looking at the best alternatives. What I need is something that will pick up the signal then re-boost it wirelessly.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 30, 2017)

Powerline plugs will work on your entire home circuit. For example I have one plugged into my router in my hallway, and the other is in a room on the other side of the house.
Provided they're on _your _circuit, it'll work, if you lived in an apartment complex and you plugged one in yours and one in your neighbours, that wouldn't work.
Also some powerline models come with ethernet and wifi built in, so in some aspects, it could solve all your issues.

Here's an example of one, AC1750 Wi-Fi Range Extender, AV1200 Powerline Edition - TP-Link


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 31, 2017)

+1 for the TP-Link Range Extender. Depending on the brand of router you have, sometimes it's best to stick with like-brand repeaters and stuff. For instance, Netgear and Belkin like to bitch back and forth over iP configurations and can cause random drop-offs and other networking hiccups. That's not the case with TP-Link but it sounds like you already have the ideal router for the job. Me, i use Linksys/Cisco for everything but if you have a TP-Link router, then you should stick with the AC1750. The Linksys alternative may cost you less but using the same brands within your network will cut down on troubleshooting and complications. if your firmware is up to date (often even if it isn't) both devices should have no problem linking up right out of the box.

Keep in mind that placement is key, though, when it comes to repeaters. Try to find someplace open or line-of-site like a hallway between nodes for best results. if you're aiming to extend your signal outside or to a different floor, try putting the repeater near a window on a common wall with the zone you're trying to reach.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2017)

To address the above I'll need to elaborate that the router used is broadcasted through a window (because of an aluminium wall) between two houses on the same section, but both are connected to the same power grid. This is why I think a powerline repeater won't work since it needs to be on the same circuit, and I'm not sure running off the same power grid applies to that. I'll have to pull a few fuses to find out, I suppose.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 1, 2017)

Ah i see, you may have an issue with the powerline then as if they're not the same circuit (as you said two houses either side by side or near to one another) then you can have difficulties with it. Some electric companies use a form of filtering on the line to stop powerlines working between multiple houses and I read somewhere (i'll see if i can track down the article again) it can cause issues with voltage.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Feb 3, 2017)

It's one of those things where whatever might be mentioned there's always going to be someone somewhere having some criticism or less good things to say.

Ccould always check this out I guess:


----------



## Alex K (Feb 17, 2017)

You can always just use a really really really really long cord to the wifi spot for extension


----------



## AndrewS29 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have the very same problem right now, OP. How did you solve it?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 24, 2020)

I've never found an extender that works.

Increasing the output power of the access point usually isn't going to help.  Sure, it's screaming loud enough for your clients to hear, but your clients can't scream back loud enough for the AP to hear because their power usually isn't adjustable.  
Boosting the output power is usually a bad idea.  Best practice is to actually reduce the power and introduce another access point.

How far away are you from the access point?

Always update the access point firmware; it actually does improve performance.

What kind of signal difference do you get if you switch from 5GHz down to 2.4?  You can use a free tool like InSSIDer or the Microsoft Wifi Analyzer to find out the signal strength in dBm.  It's a negative number, so the closer it is to 0 the better.  You're going to want something between -65 and -50.

The 2.4 band is a lot more crowded but the signal extends farther.  Data rates are in fixed increments, so in some cases, you can get better data rates at the 2.4 GHz band than the 5 GHz depending on how far away you are and what kind of obstacles are between you and the access point.

If you're not far away, it could be co-channel interference caused by other networks around you using the same channel.  When wireless devices attempt to communicate, only 1 device can talk at a time for a channel. So if your neighbor is streaming video while using the same channel as you, then you might have to wait to talk even if you're on different wireless networks with different ISPs. 

Also check what devices are in the dead zones to see what wireless standard they are using. If any one device is using 802.11n, then ALL connected devices will drop to 802.11n.  If you see any 802.11a, b, or g devices, throw them out.  Update their wireless drivers; that also helps sometimes.


----------

